# Are old SD TiVos still useful?



## JBernardK (Aug 16, 2006)

I was cleaning out my basement and found two SD TiVo directv boxes. I used these before Directv went to MPEG4 for HD. Do they still use MPEG2 for SD channels? Are these DVRs still useful on directv? If I sell them will the buyer need new access cards? They were owned and never leased.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They can still be used for SD in non MPEG4 markets. A buyer would need a new access card.

There would be a limited market, but probably something of a market there.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Also, the DirecTiVo can only be used in non-SWiM systems.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Are they good boxes for a tailgate situation?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you have an 18" dish they would work fine.Of course you would need to be in a market where your locals are on the 101. Otherwise you would need a different dish and those can be a little rough to aim.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

How can you tell if they are on 101?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

gomezma1 said:


> How can you tell if they are on 101?


What's your zip code?


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

78108, where do you get this info?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

With the old tivo's you could just ignore locals and OTA scan them in depending on where you tailgate. However your locals come from the 101.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Your San Antonio local channels are beamed from 101ºW.


----------

